# PRETTY BASIC



## kc5tpy (Oct 18, 2014)

Well this was a first for me.  I have smoked some thick sliced bacon for breakfast but never this.  I got the idea of hot smoking a bacon joint.  Well we don't need salt!  Just black pepper  275-300 for 3 hours. Pecan. Cherry and a little oak.  Medical prob at the moment so I couldn't really taste it but the Missus thought it turned out well.

Danny













P1010094.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Oct 18, 2014


















P1010096.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Oct 18, 2014


















P1010099.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Oct 18, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks great Danny.

But what is it in US terms?   Loin?


----------



## adenjago (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking good there Danny.


----------



## mike w (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## wade (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks really tasty. A straight roast works really well in the smoker.

They look like briquettes Danny - Are you using the heat beads?


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 19, 2014)

Hay Danny, looks good, thought I could smell something in the air cooking!!

Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks super tasty! Nice Smoke!


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I wanted pork belly bacon joint but I didn't explain that to the Missus when I sent her to order it.  My fault.  Maybe a bit too salty but so long as it was eaten with some mashed potatoes and some soul food style spring greens It wasn't too bad from what little I could taste.  Would have also worked great with some kale, mustard or turnip greens ( can't find those here ).

Yes Wade, lump and mostly heat beads with some wood chips.

Hello Adam.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Welcome to MY world!  It is called back bacon here.  It is more popular; at least it is what you get most often in restaurants, than pork belly bacon we have back in the U.S..  Here that is called streaky bacon because of the streaks of fat.  Also bacon here is mostly NOT smoked.  I don't know exactly where the cut comes from.  I would guess it must be some part of the loin??  Wade!,  maybe you have an idea??  So much of the pork here is bread/grown so darn lean it is tough to get a good ham even.  Hams are usually not smoked either.  Bacon or ham with almost ZERO fat and not smoked just doesn't really float my boat.  If you look closely at that last pict. you will see how little fat is actually there.  I would venture to say most U.K. folks would trim even that off.

Thanks for looking.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Danny.   It is like Canadian bacon then.   From the loin.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello Adam.  Canadian bacon is the best I can describe it.

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Danny!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you look closely at the last pic (#3), that looks almost exactly like an end view of a Pork Loin, or "A slice of CB".

Bear


----------

